# COnectar YPbPr con cables RCA



## Neodymio (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola, compré un Home LG y noté algo: cuando veo peliculas (todas) en DVD me está haciendo unas lineas diagonales blancas transparences, todas paralelas y a la misma distancia bien ordenadas. Saben qué será? Me conetaron que puede ser ruido pero antes usaba el mismo cable para otro dvd y no hacia nada.
Y lo mas importante, puedo conectar mediante cables RCA el video componente y le agrego los otros 2 cables con otro rca para el audio? Son distintos los cables, mejor blindaje los YPbPr?
Gracias


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 20, 2010)

Nadie??


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 20, 2010)

claro que podes agregar otro no tiene nada que ver que vengan juntos o separados. Cada cable es un cable autonomo.. fijate las masas y fijate la configuracion del dvd si lo tenes por salida compuesta o Y


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 20, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> claro que podes agregar otro no tiene nada que ver que vengan juntos o separados. Cada cable es un cable autonomo.. fijate las masas y fijate la configuracion del dvd si lo tenes por salida compuesta o Y



Lo que me refiero es si puedo usar un cable RCA en las entradas YPbPr, no se si es distinto adentro la composición del cable ya que hay mucha diferencia de precio.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 20, 2010)

entiendo que son iguales, es mas yo lo tengo conectado asi con dos RCA uno solo para el reemplazo del amarillo y los otros dos para el audio..


----------

